# my cat



## Grosh (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Alison (Jul 10, 2004)

I love that first shot, looks like your little kitty is laughing!


----------



## airgunr (Jul 10, 2004)

Cats are such great subjects to photo.  I like the first one too.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 11, 2004)

Your cat looks a lot smarter than mine does.


----------



## photong (Jul 14, 2004)

lmao *snicker at both*


----------



## Lula (Jul 20, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Your cat looks a lot smarter than mine does.




  :lmao:


----------

